

Why Instagram's CEO Is Hot For Snapchat - noahr
http://www.fastcompany.com/3013846/why-instagram-ceo-kevin-systrom-is-hot-for-snapchat

======
tribeofone
What a horribly witten, uninsightful article. Basically Kevin is saying 'I
think its cool', but heavens knows the business case for it!

"Getting scale in mobile is really hard" \- It really seams like it, there's
no cloud computing, distribution platforms, billions of mobile users... oh
right. All that exists. You mean getting the share of hype in mobile is really
hard, I agree with that statement.

"Snapchat is doing a really awesome job of creating new behaviors that you
wouldn't expect" \- Like what exactly? Sexting? Oh that's right, your messages
disappear... UNLESS someone takes a screen shot.

"Snap a photo or a video, add a caption, and send it to a friend (or maybe a
few). They'll view it, laugh, and then the snap disappears from the screen -
unless your friend takes a screenshot!"

So they kinda have this 'idea' that works but really doesn't.

"I definitely think it can happen within an organizations," Systrom said.
"Risk-taking, if done well, can be done within organizations in a way that is
much safer than having to drop out of school to do a startup."

Pearls of wisdom from a seasoned vetrean of the industry. The guy is clearly
smart, and I don't want to take anything away from what he's done but he has
exactly 0 experience managing innovation inside a large organization. He has
no clue how this works or how this is done. I'd prefer he would give some
concrete insight to exactly WHY he thinks snapchat is worth the 800M (beside
pure VC speculation or a gut feeling) which he is in a unique position to do,
then wax philosophical about innovation in organizations. Maybe if the author
did some 'journalism' and pressed him for some real answers instead of half
formed opinions we'd have something worth reading.

~~~
noahr
Your assumption here is that the reporter did not press Systrom for "real"
answers. Did you consider that perhaps these were the answers he gave when
pressed for more?

~~~
tribeofone
Even if this is the case, my initial point still stands. This article is of
poor quality.

